# Fantasy Football 2012



## anonymid

The NFL season opens in a little over a month, so it's time to start seeing if there are enough interested players to put together another all-SAS league this year. Once it looks like we have enough people (at least ten, hopefully), I'll create a league on Yahoo or ESPN and post the password here, and we can start to figure out a draft date and other details . . .


----------



## Lmatic3030

I'm down for yahoo or espn


----------



## F1X3R

I'm in.


----------



## SPC

i like to get in on this if its on yahoo


----------



## WhoDey85

Count me in.


----------



## Buerhle

SPC said:


> i like to get in on this if its on yahoo


Same here.


----------



## JGreenwood

I'm in!!


----------



## collegeman

I'm in :clap


----------



## AliBaba

I'd like to get in on this. Either one is fine.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Yes, please!


----------



## JGreenwood

Double Indemnity said:


> Yes, please!


SCHWING!!!:boogie


----------



## anonymid

Ok, I created the league:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinleague

League ID#: 428541
Password: interception

---

The league is named "SAS," but if anyone would prefer something more generic, I can change it.

I set the draft date for Monday, September 3rd at 9:30 PM (Eastern), but I can change that if a different day/time would work better for everybody.

All the settings are just the defaults for now, and can be changed. The number of teams (right now it's 10) can be increased if we get more people than that who want to play. Last year we actually had 14, and I think it worked pretty well.


----------



## WhoDey85

Signed up!


----------



## Buerhle

Cool.

I hope we keep that draft time. That's my day off.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I'm in.

Draft time works for me


----------



## AliBaba

9/3 works for me & thanks for setting this up dude.


----------



## SPC

signed up and ready to go!


----------



## Xtraneous

Never done it or understood it much lol but fk it, I'll try.


----------



## foe

Joined. 9 teams at the moment.


----------



## Cam1

Sweet. Joined.


----------



## kc1895

What are you supposed to do after you've created a team?


----------



## Cam1

kc1895 said:


> What are you supposed to do after you've created a team?


Wait for the draft. Sept. 3rd 9:30 EST


----------



## anonymid

Yeah, now you just wait until draft night.

We've already got 11 people signed up with a couple weeks to go until the draft, so I think I'll just cap it up to 14 teams like we did last year.


----------



## bran808

Had a lot of fun last year so I signed up again.


----------



## Lmatic3030

kc1895 said:


> What are you supposed to do after you've created a team?


Also you can set up a queue of players you want to draft just in case you miss the draft.


----------



## David10

Cool. I just joined. Is there a prize if we win? :teeth haha jk


----------



## anonymid

Ok, looks like the league is filled up at 14. Thanks to everyone who joined. See you at the draft in two weeks!


----------



## BrianMook

anonymid said:


> ok, looks like the league is filled up at 14. Thanks to everyone who joined. See you at the draft in two weeks!


booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhoDey85

BrianMook said:


> booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We could start up a second league if more people want to join.

If we didn't have enough we could move some people over from the 14 team league.


----------



## Double Indemnity




----------



## identitycrisis

D'oh. Yeah. Start a second one, I wanna join


----------



## anonymid

Yeah, somebody just start a second league; with two weeks to go before the season starts, I have no doubt you can get at least ten people. We got fourteen people for this one in about a two week period, so there's clearly a lot of interest here.

And heck, if at the last minute you're still short a couple people, we could always have some people switch over from this one.


----------



## Monhdude

Someone start a 2nd one. i'm down!


----------



## F1X3R

OK, I've made a second yahoo league:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinleague

League ID #: 665512

Password: sanders

Up to 14 teams, draft set for Thursday Sept. 6th at 9:00 pm Eastern. I had a hard time deciding when to draft, we can always move if needed.

I tinkered with a few of the settings, mostly reducing the effect of Defense/Special Teams.


----------



## Double Indemnity

F1X3R said:


> OK, I've made a second yahoo league:
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/665512
> 
> League ID #: 665512
> 
> Password: sanders
> 
> Up to 14 teams, draft set for next Thursday at 9:30 pm Eastern. I had a hard time deciding when to draft, we can always move if needed.
> 
> I tinkered with a few of the settings, mostly reducing the effect of Defense/Special Teams.


I got this error when I went to the page:

You are not allowed to view this page because you are not in this league. (Error #152)

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Monhdude

signed up  i hope we get more people


----------



## F1X3R

Double Indemnity said:


> I got this error when I went to the page:
> 
> You are not allowed to view this page because you are not in this league. (Error #152)
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?


Oh sorry that was the wrong link to post. Just go to the sign up page and enter the league ID # and password:http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinleague


----------



## Double Indemnity

F1X3R said:


> Oh sorry that was the wrong link to post. Just go to the sign up page and enter the league ID # and password:http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinleague


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## identitycrisis

That's four. We need more! C'mon guys.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I'll switch over if you guys are still short a few people


----------



## AliBaba

identitycrisis said:


> That's four. We need more! C'mon guys.


What's the status on this? I'd switch over too but I can't do that date for the draft.


----------



## F1X3R

AliBaba said:


> What's the status on this? I'd switch over too but I can't do that date for the draft.


I moved it back to thursday Sept 6th at 9:00 pm Eastern time. We only have 4 people so far though!

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinleague

League ID#: 665512

Password: sanders


----------



## melissa75

Count me in! Last year was fun!

Edit: joined 2nd team as True Blue


----------



## foe

I joined in the second league as well.

6 teams at the moment. 4 more at least for a decent league.


----------



## F1X3R

I changed the draft to Tuesday the 4th at 10:00 pm eastern time. I didn't realize opening day is Wednesday! Still 8 more spots available. If that time doesn't work for anyone I can movie it again.


----------



## WhoDey85

I can switch over if you guys need more if it gets too late and it hasn't filled up.


----------



## F1X3R

WhoDey85 said:


> I can switch over if you guys need more if it gets too late and it hasn't filled up.


Not much time left, anyone who wants to do two might as well sign up.


----------



## foe

So league 1 draft is Monday night.
League 2 draft is Tuesday night.

Just a reminder.


----------



## identitycrisis

League 2 only has 8 peeps so far, so we'd welcome more defectors or double-dippers


----------



## AliBaba

I'm playing both so #2 is up to 9 teams as of now.


----------



## BobtheBest

Is there any room left for either team?


----------



## anonymid

BobtheBest said:


> Is there any room left for either team?


There should still be room in the second league. Scroll up to post #42 for the sign-up info.


----------



## Lmatic3030

BobtheBest said:


> Is there any room left for either team?


Yep join the 2nd one



> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo....ter/joinleague
> 
> League ID #: 665512
> 
> Password: sanders


----------



## Cam1

Draft is still tomorrow at 9:30 EST?


----------



## anonymid

Cam1 said:


> Draft is still tomorrow at 9:30 EST?


Yup! We've got a full league, so we'll be drafting as scheduled. See everybody then!


----------



## BobtheBest

All right, I've joined League #2. I'm the Bad Bounty Hunters. 8)


----------



## F1X3R

League #2 is still set for tomorrow night at 10 PM eastern. 4 spots are still available.


----------



## foe

League #1 live draft in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Cam1

completely forgot about the draft, but autodraft got me the best draft award? Win.


----------



## foe

League #2 has an odd number of teams. 11.

We need 1 more team, or I can voluntarily delete my team by 9:30 Eastern time. 30 minutes before live draft.

I was going to auto-pick anyway since I'm going to bed before 10PM.


----------



## AliBaba

Are u in the other league Foe? If not I could delete since I'm in both.


----------



## Cam1

I thought this was a live draft... it say's it's auto.


----------



## identitycrisis

Cam1 said:


> I thought this was a live draft... it say's it's auto.


Currently confused by this as well.


----------



## AliBaba

My screen says it's a live draft now set for 315 tomorrow?


----------



## BobtheBest

I see that too, AliBaba. Didn't know the live draft date changed to 3:15 PM tomorrow.


----------



## Cam1

AliBaba said:


> My screen says it's a live draft now set for 315 tomorrow?


Same....


----------



## Cam1

4:15 EST... I have class at 4:30 :/


----------



## melissa75

Yeah...it's set for tomorrow at 3:15, but I'll be at work .


----------



## AliBaba

Cam1 said:


> 4:15 EST... I have class at 4:30 :/


Well at least you can just autodraft and win the best draft award right?


----------



## Cam1

AliBaba said:


> Well at least you can can just autodraft and win the best draft award right?


True lol. Except it drafted me RG3 and Skelton as QB's lol - hopefully one pans out, other than that the autodraft did a good job.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Dudes - I thought the draft for league 2 was tonight and now Yahoo says that it's in 18 hours...

ETA: Didn't see that others had already posted about this. Sorry.


----------



## melissa75

The post by our leader on our league page:

I had to push it back. An 11th person joined, causing yahoo to set the draft status to "not ready" because an uneven amount of teams in a head to head league. They must have left seeing it was uneven and left, but by the time I noticed and set it back to status back to ready, I was forced to schedule a new draft time. Sorry, I didn't think to lock it.


----------



## F1X3R

Sorry for the confusion, I should have capped the teams at 10 earlier today. Once the 11th team joined and the league became uneven with the draft nearing, yahoo automatically set the league status to not ready. I set it back to ready, but the draft time was lost. 

I'll move it back to later at night. 4:15 pm was the latest available for Wed, before the first game, but I now have it for 9:30 eastern pm Thu since it sounds like that will work better. The league is now locked at 10 teams and set for ready so it will happen Thu night if that works for everyone.


----------



## melissa75

If everyone else wants to get it in before tomorrow's game, I'll make tomorrow work.


----------



## AliBaba

melissa75 said:


> If everyone else wants to get it in before tomorrow's game, I'll make tomorrow work.


I believe F1X3R has the ability to just switch the league to "begin scoring in week one"? I could be wrong on that one though. I think the cutoff is 3:00p Eastern anyway. But putting your fantasy football draft before work is the correct course of action and I was thinking of leaving early too:lol


----------



## F1X3R

melissa75 said:


> If everyone else wants to get it in before tomorrow's game, I'll make tomorrow work.


No that's ok, the latest draft time yahoo has available for tomorrow is now 3:45, that probably won't work for most people.


----------



## melissa75

AliBaba said:


> I believe F1X3R has the ability to just switch the league to "begin scoring in week one"? I could be wrong on that one though. I think the cutoff is 3:00p Eastern anyway. But putting your fantasy football draft before work is the correct course of action and I was thinking of leaving early too:lol


Yeah, I think we can adjust for this with yahoo. and, yes, football is more important than work haha!



F1X3R said:


> No that's ok, the latest draft time yahoo has available for tomorrow is now 3:45, that probably won't work for most people.


Well, I was preparing to "get sick" and leave early :lol. Either way, it's all good .


----------



## F1X3R

AliBaba said:


> I believe F1X3R has the ability to just switch the league to "begin scoring in week one"? I could be wrong on that one though. I think the cutoff is 3:00p Eastern anyway. But putting your fantasy football draft before work is the correct course of action and I was thinking of leaving early too:lol


Good thinking. Scoring set to begin week 2.


----------



## F1X3R

melissa75 said:


> Yeah, I think we can adjust for this with yahoo. and, yes, football is more important than work haha!
> 
> Well, I was preparing to "get sick" and leave early :lol. Either way, it's all good .


LOL, please don't call in sick, I might screw up the draft again!

I think Foe left to make room, if we can find another I can still adjust league size.


----------



## BobtheBest

F1X3R said:


> No that's ok, the latest draft time yahoo has available for tomorrow is now 3:45, that probably won't work for most people.


So we're down for tomorrow at 3:45 Central, right?


----------



## Double Indemnity

Anyone know how many players we get to pick?


----------



## F1X3R

BobtheBest said:


> So we're down for tomorrow at 3:45 Central, right?


No it's going to be at 9:30 PM eastern Thursday.


----------



## F1X3R

double indemnity said:


> anyone know how many players we get to pick?


15: *qb, wr, wr, wr, rb, rb, te, k, def, bn, bn, bn, bn, bn, bn*


----------



## BobtheBest

F1X3R said:


> No it's going to be at 9:30 PM eastern Thursday.


All right, I gotcha. That's sounds good.


----------



## anonymid

A flock of wild turkeys passed through our yard today. Surely that's a good luck omen for the Wild Turkeys this week! Should mean a big game for Cruz tonight--and perhaps that Nicks won't play. :yes


----------



## davers

dont know if you guys have the league locked up, but I would like to join if possible. Thanks.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> A flock of wild turkeys passed through our yard today. Surely that's a good luck omen for the Wild Turkeys this week! Should mean a big game for Cruz tonight--and perhaps that Nicks won't play. :yes


noooooo!


----------



## Cam1

I hate both of these teams... go Cowboys?


----------



## AliBaba

Cam1 said:


> True lol. Except it drafted me RG3 and Skelton as QB's lol - hopefully one pans out, other than that the autodraft did a good job.


Who knows? Maybe RG3 will have a Cam Newton like rookie season and Skelton does have Fitzgerald to throw to. It is interesting that the autodraft selected you two quarterbacks with the same bye week but you have plenty of time to deal with that.


----------



## F1X3R

davers said:


> dont know if you guys have the league locked up, but I would like to join if possible. Thanks.


We are at 10 teams right now, so 2 more would be needed to keep it even.


----------



## Cam1

2 hours til the draft starts.


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> 2 hours til the draft starts.


Everything appears to be in order, with 45 minutes left until draft time.


----------



## AliBaba

F1X3R said:


> Everything appears to be in order, with 45 minutes left until draft time.


You are the man!


----------



## F1X3R

AliBaba said:


> You are the man!


Thanks! The draft is currently loading and the room should be open shortly.

ETA: The draft room is now live. Starts in about 30 min.


----------



## BobtheBest

Bah. :doh Made it to the draft late, but I got 2 players I really want :yay


----------



## Lmatic3030

Good luck to everyone in both leagues!


----------



## WhoDey85

Bengals got me -1 points!! :doh


----------



## Cam1

Thank you RG3...


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> Bengals got me -1 points!! :doh


It's down to Rivers and Gates . . .this could end up being close. I'm definitely rooting for the Raiders right now!


----------



## anonymid

Whew, survived that one! Just one Rivers-to-Gates TD would've done me in. Survived a poor week from my wide receivers.


----------



## Double Indemnity

When does league #2 start scoring?

I'm so excited for the Packers/Bears game tomorrow night!


----------



## F1X3R

Double Indemnity said:


> When does league #2 start scoring?
> 
> I'm so excited for the Packers/Bears game tomorrow night!


It starts with week 2.

The Packers losing really makes this game interesting. As a Lions fan, I'm hoping the Bears can put the Pack in an 0-2 whole.


----------



## Double Indemnity

F1X3R said:


> It starts with week 2.
> 
> The Packers losing really makes this game interesting. As a Lions fan, I'm hoping the Bears can put the Pack in an 0-2 whole.


The Packers will defeat the Bears!

So week 2 starts Sunday the 16th?


----------



## F1X3R

Double Indemnity said:


> The Packers will defeat the Bears!
> 
> So week 2 starts Sunday the 16th?


Oh no week 2 starts tomorrow.

The Packers should win. I think the Bears are overrated.


----------



## eyeguess

Man, what an odd week for WRs. In my non-PPR league, these are what some of the high-end receivers put up...

Andre Johnson = 2 pts
Larry Fitzgerald = 0 pts
Julio Jones = 1 pt
Brandon Marshall = 2 pts
Dez Bryant = 1 pt

Julio Jones pretty much single-handedly won me week 1 and lost me week 2. haha


----------



## Lmatic3030

Good luck this week Bob.


----------



## Cam1

Really lucking out with the late round RG3 pick... phew.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea he's off to a great start.


----------



## WhoDey85

Oh great Hakim Nicks is out.  He is the only guy that scored for me last week.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Who is Tumblin Stumblins?


----------



## F1X3R

Double Indemnity said:


> Who is Tumblin Stumblins?


That's me. I forgot to bench Nicks!

Cam Newton is on the trade block though. Good thing I benched him.

As is Gore and Sproles.


----------



## Double Indemnity

F1X3R said:


> That's me. I forgot to bench Nicks!
> 
> Cam Newton is on the trade block though. Good thing I benched him.
> 
> As is Gore and Sproles.


So you're the one who took all the players before I could in the draft?! And now you went and got Amendola too! *shakes first*


----------



## F1X3R

Double Indemnity said:


> So you're the one who took all the players before I could in the draft?! And now you went and got Amendola too! *shakes first*


I'm still mad at myself for leaving Nicks in. Amendola better make it 20 catches this week.

What team are you?


----------



## Double Indemnity

F1X3R said:


> I'm still mad at myself for leaving Nicks in. Amendola better make it 20 catches this week.
> 
> What team are you?


The Pack.


----------



## BobtheBest

Lmatic3030 said:


> Good luck this week Bob.


:hs

I lost last week because Peyton stunk it up in the Falcons game :teeth


----------



## BobtheBest

F1X3R said:


> That's me. I forgot to bench Nicks!
> 
> Cam Newton is on the trade block though. Good thing I benched him.
> 
> As is Gore and Sproles.


Sproles on the trade block? Good, I want more Saints players on my team. :whip


----------



## WhoDey85

Ha, those recap things they do on the matchups are pretty funny to read.


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> Ha, those recap things they do on the matchups are pretty funny to read.


Apparently my victory this week "was a story for the grandchildren." :lol


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> Apparently my victory this week was "a story for the grandchildren." :lol


Haha  good stuff


----------



## Lmatic3030

WhoDey85 said:


> Ha, those recap things they do on the matchups are pretty funny to read.


lol I just noticed these.


----------



## F1X3R

These recaps are great. It's been a very sad season in the headlines for me though.



> Four of the five losses for Team F1X3R this season have come when their opponent had their highest-scoring week of the season.


Also, in League 2 I still have way too many starting RB's. Gore, Spiller, Sproles or Morris are available for a #1 WR.


----------



## F1X3R

Are you kidding me, I lost again! By 1 point, to the only team I didn't outscore. 126 points for nothing. 2-7 here I come. This is bad karma for drafting Vick.


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> Are you kidding me, I lost again! By 1 point, to the only team I didn't outscore. 126 points for nothing. 2-7 here I come. This is bad karma for drafting Vick.


You're having one of the craziest tough-luck seasons I've ever seen. You're third in the league in scoring (though essentially tied for second, really--just .02 points behind fumblerooski), and sitting in last place. The "power rankings" (under the "projections" tab) actually have you as the best team in the league going forward!


----------



## foe

This http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/428541/recap?week=7&mid1=9&mid2=13 was a demoralizing defeat.

I desperately need to win this week's match, or else no playoffs.


----------



## anonymid

Holy crap, I'm getting slaughtered. :lol


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> Holy crap, I'm getting slaughtered. :lol


You wouldn't happen to be Wild Turkeys would ya?


----------



## anonymid

Cam1 said:


> You wouldn't happen to be Wild Turkeys would ya?


Alas, I am.

Anyway, that's a huge victory for you this week. Lots of teams at 5-4 and 4-5. And that huge point total is going to help you with tiebreakers, should it come down to that.


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> Alas, I am.
> 
> Anyway, that's a huge victory for you this week. Lots of teams at 5-4 and 4-5. And that huge point total is going to help you with tiebreakers, should it come down to that.


Yeah definitely. Saw your 7-2 record, and was without RG3 and Murray.... wasn't too confident but had some huge games from... like everyone lol.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Danny Woodhead!


----------



## Cam1

Lmatic3030 said:


> Danny Woodhead!


Arian Foster.... argh .... another close matchup


----------



## Lmatic3030

Cam1 said:


> Arian Foster.... argh .... another close matchup


haha yea you almost got me again. Good thing you didnt start Crabtree!


----------



## Cam1

Lmatic3030 said:


> haha yea you almost got me again. Good thing you didnt start Crabtree!


I sat Maclin for Stevie Johnson this week cause he's been sucking all year... so of course he would break out on my bench this week LOL. And yeah, Crabtree as well :/


----------



## anonymid

Three weeks to go in the regular season, and things are very tight in the 14-teamer. No one has clinched a playoff spot yet, and no one has been mathematically eliminated either. Everyone is between 7-3 and 3-7.

How are things looking in the other league?


----------



## anonymid

By the way, does anyone know who the owner of the team "OhHai" is? That team seems to have been abandoned a long time ago (hasn't made a single roster move all season, and hasn't been subbing for bye-week players), and yet it's in the thick of the playoff hunt (currently tied for the sixth and final spot at 5-5).


----------



## WhoDey85

I might sneak into the playoffs with the fewest points scored. :tiptoe 

In the analysis it said I would be 1-8 if I had played Losers schedule. lol!


----------



## Lmatic3030

anonymid said:


> Three weeks to go in the regular season, and things are very tight in the 14-teamer. No one has clinched a playoff spot yet, and no one has been mathematically eliminated either. Everyone is between 7-3 and 3-7.
> 
> How are things looking in the other league?


The other league is also looking like it's going to be close. 9 of the 10 teams are still alive.


----------



## foe

Some playoffs elimination and key match ups this week.

-Must win for me to stay in the hunt for 6th seed.
-Wild Turkeys(battling for #2 bye spot) vs G-Men(battling for 6th seed).
-AliBubba vs WHODEY, both are fighting for #2 seed to get a 1st RD bye.
-Cam1(battling for #6) vs Breaking Bad(battling for #2 seed)
-Suck4You vs OhHai, loser out of the playoffs and winner stays in for #6.
-Team F1XER(might have a shot at #6?) vs fumblerooski(trying to keep #1 seed)

F1X3R has scored 120+ points the last 3 weeks. He's my Week 13(final week) opponent. I don't like my chances!


----------



## Cam1

4 game losing streak :/


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> Some playoffs elimination and key match ups this week.
> 
> -Must win for me to stay in the hunt for 6th seed.
> -Wild Turkeys(battling for #2 bye spot) vs G-Men(battling for 6th seed).
> -AliBubba vs WHODEY, both are fighting for #2 seed to get a 1st RD bye.
> -Cam1(battling for #6) vs Breaking Bad(battling for #2 seed)
> -Suck4You vs OhHai, loser out of the playoffs and winner stays in for #6.
> -Team F1XER(might have a shot at #6?) vs fumblerooski(trying to keep #1 seed)
> 
> F1X3R has scored 120+ points the last 3 weeks. He's my Week 13(final week) opponent. I don't like my chances!


The WHODEY-AliBaba winner clinches a playoff spot. The loser will still have more work to do, especially since they both have relatively low point totals and might not win a tiebreaker if a couple of the teams below catch them at 7-6.

F1X3R-Fumblerooski is a great matchup. F1X3R has a team that could do a lot of damage if he sneaks into the playoffs, but he needs to win out, and he needs all of the current 5-6 teams to lose at least once. It's crazy that we could end up with the highest-scoring team in the league not making the playoffs!

The other 4-7 teams are longshots due to their low point totals (they're unlikely to win any tiebreakers at 6-7), but they're all still technically alive, and are all facing must-wins this week (and of course they'll have the opportunity to play spoiler, too).

Anyway, the next two weeks should be very exciting. Can't wait to see how it all shakes out!


----------



## Ohhai

anonymid said:


> By the way, does anyone know who the owner of the team "OhHai" is? That team seems to have been abandoned a long time ago (hasn't made a single roster move all season, and hasn't been subbing for bye-week players), and yet it's in the thick of the playoff hunt (currently tied for the sixth and final spot at 5-5).


Just confirming that it isn't me, unless it wins in which case I take all credit.


----------



## anonymid

Dang, Felix Jones ended up playing, and it cost me about nine points. Hope that doesn't come back to bite me.


----------



## anonymid

Figures that the week I finally bench Reggie Bush, he has his first good game in a while. This looks like it's going to be a close contest, and the dud performances from my RBs this week might end up being the difference.


----------



## anonymid

Holy crap, I just lost by less than half a point. :fall


----------



## Cam1

Mines tied right now, and I really need the win. It's going to come down to Maclin for me vs. Desean Jackson for him...... eek, don't like my chances. Maclin has been awful this year.


----------



## foe

The Giants beat down on Aaron Rodgers ended my season. Oh well, there's always the basketball league.


----------



## anonymid

So, here are some scenarios heading into the final week of the regular season (in the 14-teamer):

* fumblerooski and WHODEY can clinch first-round byes with wins. But, if one or both of them falter, Breaking Bad, Wild Turkeys (yours truly), or AliBaba could slide into those spots as well. fumblerooski has a favorable matchup against OhHai, but WHODEY has a tough one against G-Men.

* Three teams (Cam, G-Men, Suck4Luck) are tied for the final playoff spot at 6-6, but Cam has the inside track on the spot with a very favorable matchup (against lmatic) and a 100-point lead over the teams he's tied with--pretty much assuring that he'll get the tiebreaker should all three teams win.

* That said, even if Cam wins, Suck4Luck could still slip into the playoffs with a win and an AliBaba loss, _if_ he outscores AliBaba by about 26 points. Same goes for G-Men, though he'd have to outscore AliBaba by about 56.

* So, AliBaba might be the most interesting team to watch this week--he could plausibly earn a first-round bye _or_ miss the playoffs altogether.

* F1X3R can still make it _if_ all three 6-6 teams lose. His high point total would give him the tiebreaker should they all finish 6-7. Otherwise, he'll miss the playoffs despite likely finishing as the highest-scoring team in the league.


----------



## F1X3R

In the 10-team league, 8-3 3rd & Lmatic have captured a 1st round bye, with 7-4 Fugitive Cookie Band the only team that can catch him for the 1 seed. They have both clinched playoff spots.

The other 8 teams are all still in the hunt for the 4 1st Rd slots, with Tumblin Stumblins (me), Bad Bounty Hunters and True Blue at 6-5, Monhsters and Cam12 at 5-6, and Frustration Forum, AliBaba2 and The Pack at 4-7. 

The 4-7 teams will have a steep hill to climb though, as Monhsters has a large points scored advantage for a possible tie breaker.

A lot of moving and shuffling could take place after this week, with 8 of the 10 teams facing playoff elimination and the top seed and another 1st round bye still up for grabs.


----------



## AliBaba

This is so exciting!


----------



## Lmatic3030

The battle for the 6th seed is intense!


----------



## Cam1

Phew, up 20 and my opponent only has Eli Manning left to play. I've got RG3, Demarco Murray, and Maclin playing. Unless someone scores a ridiculous amount of points I think I've pretty much got the 6th slot locked up.


----------



## anonymid

Cam1 said:


> Phew, up 20 and my opponent only has Eli Manning left to play. I've got RG3, Demarco Murray, and Maclin playing. Unless someone scores a ridiculous amount of points I think I've pretty much got the 6th slot locked up.


You could actually end up as high as 4th, if AliBaba and myself both lose. This Cowboys-Eagles game is going to determine a lot . . .


----------



## anonymid

Ha, looks like AliBaba might have just clinched a playoff berth on his own player's fumble--because he also happens to own the defense that returned it for a TD.

Looks like that's going to settle the playoff field, since it's going to be almost impossible now for Suck4Luck to get the points he's going to need tomorrow to win a tiebreaker. So what's going to be up for grabs on Monday Night Football is seeding, most significantly the two first-round byes . . .


----------



## AliBaba

anonymid said:


> Ha, looks like AliBaba might have just clinched a playoff berth on his own player's fumble--because he also happens to own the defense that returned it for a TD.


Lol.....that may have been one of the Great Moments In Fantasy Football History. First, the fumble which led to a reaction identical to this:





Then maybe a second later it hits me that I picked up the Dallas D last week on a whim & I was all like:


----------



## WhoDey85

It's no coincidence that my fantasy team starting scoring well, at about the same time the Bengals starting winning.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, that wraps up the regular season. Looks like the first round of the playoffs (in the 14-teamer) is going to be:

#3 AliBaba (8-5) vs. #6 Wild Turkeys (7-6)
#4 Breaking Bad (7-6) vs. #5 Cam (7-6)

#1 WHODEY (9-4) BYE (will face lower remaining seed in semifinals)
#2 fumblerooski (8-5) BYE (will face higher remaining seed in semifinals)


----------



## F1X3R

In the alternate SAS fantasy football universe that is SAS #2, Lmatic has finished with the No.1 seed and a 1st Rd bye. Cam12 finished just outside of the playoffs in the 7th seed at 5-7, along with Frustration Forum, Alibaba2 and The Pack at 4-8.

3rd&Lmatic (9-3) and Tumblin Stumblins (7-5) have 1st round byes.

The two First Round matchups are:

#4 Bad Bounty Hunters (7-5) vs. #True Blue (7-5)

#3 Fugitive Cookie Band (7-5) vs. #6 Monhsters (6-6)


----------



## anonymid

Broncos-Raiders about to get underway, so good luck to all playoff participants in both leagues. I've got Peyton and Knowshon going for me tonight . . .

GO TURKEYS!!!


----------



## anonymid

Geez, AliBaba's guys were doing nothing all afternoon, and then they all of a sudden exploded late in their games (especially Big Ben). I can still pull this out if I get all of my remaining projected points, but this is going to be a lot closer than it looked like it was going to be an hour ago.


----------



## Cam1

Lmao, my opponent got 40 points from his defense! and 30 from Lynch... 70 points from Seattle alone.... there goes my chances lol.


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> Lmao, my opponent got 40 points from his defense! and 30 from Lynch... 70 points from Seattle alone.... there goes my chances lol.


Seattle's def even scored 22 points in SAS #2's toned down DST scoring settings.


----------



## anonymid

Yay Turkeys!  The semifinal matchups are set:

#1 Team WHODEY vs. #6 Wild Turkeys
#2 fumblerooski vs. #4 Breaking Bad

Who survived in the other league?


----------



## Lmatic3030

True Blue and The Fugitive Cookie Band will be advancing to the next round.


----------



## AliBaba

Congrats to Anonymid & all the other winners in both leagues. I'm pulling for the Turkeys so at least I can say I lost to the eventual champions.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> Yay Turkeys!  The semifinal matchups are set:
> 
> #1 Team WHODEY vs. #6 Wild Turkeys
> #2 fumblerooski vs. #4 Breaking Bad
> 
> Who survived in the other league?


I'm pretty hungry, I'm thinking wild turkey sandwiches.  You might know if you have won by tomorrow considering about half of my team is playing then.


----------



## anonymid

Well, looks like my Turkeys are cooked, barring a legendary game by Welker tonight (he'd need nearly 40 points). Congrats, WhoDey! Good luck in the final.


----------



## anonymid

It'll be #1 WhoDey vs. #2 fumblerooski in the final of the 14-teamer.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> Well, looks like my Turkeys are cooked, barring a legendary game by Welker tonight (he'd need nearly 40 points). Congrats, WhoDey! Good luck in the final.


Thanks. 

Fumblerooski is run by whom?


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Fumblerooski is run by whom?


Atticus, though he's not active on SAS anymore.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> Atticus, though he's not active on SAS anymore.


oh ok, was going to wish him luck. My team actually has pretty bad match-ups this week.


----------



## F1X3R

In the 10 teamer, Fugitive Cookie Band is leading True Blue by about 14 in the finals. However, True Blue still has Seattle's defense, Akers and Crabtree while Cookie Band has no players left.

My Tumblins Stumblins appear to be on the verge of another tight loss in the 3rd place game, with Kaepernick set to go for 3rd & Lmatic, who's only 5 pts behind.


----------



## anonymid

Barring a -12 point performance by Frank Gore tonight (that would require six fumbles and no positive yardage :lol) fumblerooski is going to win the title in the 14-team league. WhoDey will have to settle for second (though his Bengals clinched a playoff spot, so I'm sure he's feeling all right today), and my Wild Turkeys look like they're going to finish third (barring herculean games by Lynch and Kaepernick).

Thanks to everyone who played! It was a fun season.


----------



## foe

Congrats to team fumblrooski!


----------



## WhoDey85

Yeah it was a fun season. Congrats to Fumblerooski!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Congrats to the winners!


----------

